
Introducing Vaultenv: Keeping Your Secrets Secure with Vault and Haskell - duijf
https://tech.channable.com/posts/2017-07-06-introducing-vaultenv-keeping-your-secrets-safe-with-vault-and-haskell.html
======
duijf
Author here, if there is interest, I'd be happy to answer any questions :)

